
Aric’s World: Library of design documents from classic games - ingve
http://wilmunder.com/Arics_World/Games.html
======
Nzen
Pdfs of Aric Wilmunder's game design documents. Promises a couple every few
months. Currently has

    
    
      * 1983 06 13 Star Raiders II
      * 1985 02 14 The Dragon Game (The Eidolon)
      * 1985 02 25 Alien Tanknology (Koronis Rift)
      * 1985 04 30 The Eidolon
      * 1986 12 17 Maniac Mansion
      * 1990? Mutiny on Monkey Island
      * 1990? The New Monkey Island
      * 1991 The SCUMM Tutorial
      * 1996 The SCUMM Manual

